# How many miles are the Maximas good for?



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i currently have a 88 300zx turbo and love it, except it has alot of problems and parts are so hard to find for this thing and expensive, theres really just no point in putting 3 grand in it, and college is starting i need something good to drive back and forth >>anyway my friends aunt has a 90 or 91 maxima fully loaded, leather, sunroof power seats i think windows all work as far as i know, only thing it has a auto, i want a 5speed but o well and its good about 190000 miles on it, i can prob pick this thing up for about 1400-1500, paint is good no rust that i can remember pretty clean car, sound like a good price, how many miles can i expect out of this thing? seems like nissan did a good job with there 3.0 v6's my 300zx has 207,000 on it

thanks later


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

I cant say from experience simply because my 95 has 78k on it...but I have seen these things close in on 300k


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

my old 88 Maxima or maybe was the 87 Max had over 387K when the trans got stopped up, after a few flushes from the next owner was good to go again not sure how many or when it died or if it did yet. Same motor unless its the SE and then its not the same as the 87-88 Maxima. My Z31 Na has had a lot of issues, but mostly from the past owner. I had an M30 (infiniti) with 127k and never had any issues at all besides for the fuel inj recall with it. The m30 was my fav car ever far out of all cars I have ever had cause it was so cool and not many around and was just a really cool car, they are not for everyone for sure tho (little boxy for a lot of people) and odd designs inside also for some.


1400-1500 seems really really high to me with those miles, check on autotrader.com for those years and in your area to get a est of what to expect to pay and bargin with them, if they wont bargin walk away cahnces are they will barging in a few weeks after no one will buy the car with those miles and for 1500, I doubt i could sell my 94 Gxe with 81k for 2000 and its in near mint shape for the fact its a 94 and is a older car. 

shop around before rushing into it.... to make sure your getting what you want and a good deal, unless you just cant wait and its on a have to rush thing cause of the Z31

check out the sentra's also, I have a 99 its a awesome little car insurance is next to nothing and they are decent prices and are great cars, but look for a stick esp going from a turbo Z31

Donnie H.


----------



## Chap (Jul 25, 2005)

I took my '89 Maxima SE to 340,000 miles. Only replaced the clutch 2x. Head gasket was starting to go when I sold it. 

My father took his 1984 Maxima to 278,000 miles before selling it.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Chap said:


> I took my '89 Maxima SE to 340,000 miles. Only replaced the clutch 2x. Head gasket was starting to go when I sold it.
> 
> My father took his 1984 Maxima to 278,000 miles before selling it.


255 K on mine before the crank snout broke, new engine has 150 and is running strong. VERY well-built engines.


----------



## sprtscrlver (Aug 12, 2005)

I have around 200,000 on my 1990 maxima and it still will get up and haul ass. I am the third owner and baught it for only a $1000. I have only had 2 main problems with it- i had to rebuild the tranny and the speedometer is screwy. great car for the money! I do wish though that it had a freaking cup holder!


----------



## rjbasta (Mar 19, 2006)

Have a 91 SE with 425K on it. Original clutch and transmisson. Two sets of struts, alt, starter, rebuilt front end, rack and pinion, five window lifts, clock and master door switch. All else original except for long gone Bose audio.
Still drive it 90 mi to work twice a week.

Bob


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

425k and original clutch!! Amazing.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

On my dad's 89 GXE, the odometer states 274,833 with same engine and tranny. But the odometer went bad some months ago (and still hasn't fixed it) and after that, he has driven it from Los Angeles to Sacramento, San Fransisco (about 3 times now), Las Vegas, Reno, and Laughlin. So it should be past 275K by now. Still runs good. Gotta say I'm impressed by it.


----------

